# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Battlefield 3: Conquest Strategy

## Remus3

The spoils of war...


*Caspian Border*: One of my all time favorite maps, Wide open landscape with a touch of border conflict.. if they had napalm in BF3, I’d love the smell of morning even more.
There are 4 control points, with such a large map, vehicles will be required to get from base to base to reinforce against attacks. Points A and D contain vehicles to help with team mobility, however the team that has consistent vehicle control will have the upper hand in dealing with most attacks.

*Point A*: When captured by the US, 1 Abrams tank is moved from the main base to here. While infantry can over run this point, their main defenses are the buildings.. demolish these if you must retake it, alternative cover won't be viable to secure the point without exposing themselves.

*Point B*: Out in the woodlands, vehicles won't last long due to the many rocks that obstruct the view until it's too late to act. With the point being in a valley of sorts, attackers are disadvantaged and will most of the time need to be on foot. Attack and Defend by foot to minimize poor deaths, this area is within view of Point C.

*Point C*: Highground is good ground, with a cliff face on one side there are only 2 entrances to monitor. Drop C4 and mines and the attackers will be required to proceed on foot. As the garage is close enough to the capture point, utilize it. Controlling this allows quick access to B and D. 1 Tow Launcher on a 30 sec respawn. (When attacking use smoke to your advantage, remember that defenders can't spot within the cloud.)

*Point D*: When captured by the Russian forces, 1 Buggy and 1 Tank are moved from their main base to here. The gas tanks can be shot and used as a diversion and smoke screen, even a deathtrap if someone is foolish enough to sit next to them. Capturing the flag can be done within the garage, and offers a lot of opportunities for AT personnel to flank attacking vehicles.

*US:*

2 Grower 50 cal light vehicles* - 5 sec respawn
2 M1 Abrams* - 20 sec respawn
1 Attack Heli (Viper) - 60 sec respawn
2 F/A 18E Super Hornet jets - 40 sec respawn
1 AA (Centurion C-RAM)
2 Tow Launchers - 30 sec respawn
_* only 1 when Point A is controlled_

Control Point A: 1 Growler(25 sec respawn) , 1 Abrams (40 sec respawn), 1 Tow Launcher (30 sec respawn)

*RU:*

2 VDV Buggies* - 5 sec respawn
2 T-90A* - 20 sec respawn
1 Attack Heli (Havoc) - 60 sec respawn
2 SU-35BM Flanker jets - 40 sec respawn
1 AA (Pantsir)
2 Tow Launchers - 30 sec respawn
_* only 1 when Point D is controlled_

Control Point D: 1 VDV Buggy (25 sec respawn), 1 T-90A (40 sec respawn), 1 Tow Launcher (30 sec respawn)

This is easily the vehicle persons dream-place to experiment and learn.




*Damavand Peak*: Mountainous map with a tunnel, this choke-point central, the tunnel serves as the access link between the two main bases, Vehicles can easily get in and around along with side “maintenance” passages for foot troops to flank relatively protected. Some good helicopter pilots can even get through the tunnel unscathed, but i don’t recommend trying. 3 Control points. A great helicopter pilot with perks, and some engineers... A or C will become your spawn camping playground, learn to fly comrades.

*Point A*: 1 HMMWV spawns when taken by(for) US Forces, utilize the supply containers for cover if defending, while positioning snipers on either side of the bridge entrance to mow down infantry. While being taken, many attackers will likely be prone right on the flag due to the concrete wall, lob a few grenades into the area before retaking.

*Point B*: Very important objective to retain, this point controls the flow of traffic to either side and thus will be under constant struggle. Due to the dark indoor setting, blinding devices or IRNV scopes are easily the best choice for attackers and defenders alike, be sure to utilize the shipping containers here as well... everyone goes for the buildings and once vehicles enter, you will have nowhere to run to.

*Point C*: 1 Vodnik spawns for RU forces, this is close to the same defensive measure as Point A, with 1 difference for attackers: make use of the red walling on the inside of flag, it is a pain to find anyone hiding within the sand pile and very often can 1 soldier hold off 3 or more enemies until they've wised up.

*US:*

1 HMMWV - 15 sec respawn
1 M1 Abrams - 30 sec respawn
1 Scout Little Bird - 90 sec respawn

*RU:*

1 Vodnik - 15 sec respawn
1 T-90A - 30 sec respawn
1 Scout Z-11W - 90 sec respawn



*Grand Bazaar*: Middle east flavored, and as it’s name suggests, urban market warfare. This is conquest up close and personal, the vehicles are extremely reduced and can in turn cause a lot of damage. 3 Points of interest, a lot of buildings to hide in and around.

*Point A*: Hard to defend once B is lost, flanking attacks from the side streets can cause some trouble as ground forces stream through the alley connecting to B. The vehicles next to flag should be destroyed at the earliest opportunity to create safe cover as well as the stairs trapped with C4. If attacking, the weakest point is the adjacent lot with the concrete wall... feel free to destroy pathways for ease of access. If possible get a sniper within the alley way on the US Side of the road covering the B alley and pick off the enemy within their spawn.

*Point B*: Vehicles can only get so far into the capture zone so this is a ground bloodlock area. Explosive mediums are best to do AOE blast damage for the poor souls hiding around corners. Utilize smoke to your advantage and if one team is set on keeping this point head to A or C and then whittle them down for your own taking.

*Point C*: With high buildings overhead, defense is easier said than done due to the fruit stands. As vehicles can offer suppression CQC Shotguns will be the best defense aside from good snipers, never assume you are safe though as this area is mildly open to sneak ambushes and flanking.

*US:*

1 HMMWV - 30 sec respawn
1 LAV-25 - 60 sec respawn
1 Tow Launcher - 30 sec respawn

*RU:*

1 Vodnik - 30 sec respawn
1 BMP-2M - 60 sec respawn
1 Tow Launcher - 30 sec respawn



*Kharg Island*: Oil and sea export map, this map is a healthy mixture of CQC, mid & long range. Controlling the skies and assisting the land troops could spell certain doom for the enemy, just don’t forget about what the victory rules are…. get those 4 objectives!

*Point A*: Easily defended, 1 Growler spawns for US control. Use the supply crates as CQC cover against enemy vehicles while attacking B or C nearby to draw enemy fire away from here. As the attackers be mindful of enemy troops ducking inside of the concrete building and it's multi-story defensive positions. You can sneak in via a RHIB to flank defenders.

*Point B*: While defending this base, use the building to remove sniper threats from the half built building across the road. While this is an easy capture by vehicle ditching at the start of the map, tanks can destroy the building and leave any defenders with nowhere to hide. If the defense is too much consider RHIB landings behind the building and doing a sweep before taking the flag.

*Point C*: This flag can be a pain to take, with sniper fire from adjacent buildings and a good team with a spawn beacon in the warehouse. The only real option is by vehicle warfare. AT Mines defending this point should be done at all times.

*Point D*: 1 VDV Buggy for the Russians, this point can be easy or hard to take control of. following the same ideals as Point A, be sure to clear out the warehousing from enemy troops before being on foot to take the flag. RHIB attacks are practical.

*US:*

1 Growler - 10 sec respawn
2 M1 Abrams - 20 sec respawn
1 Attack Heli[Viper] - 90 sec respawn
1 Super Hornet jet - 40 sec respawn
2 RHiB speed rafts - 10 sec respawn
1 AA C-RAM

*RU:*

2 VDV Buggies - 10 sec respawn
2 T-90A - 20 sec respawn
1 Attack Heli[Havoc] - 90 sec respawn
1 Flanker jet - 40 sec respawn
1 RHIB speed raft - 10 sec respawn
1 AA Pantsir



*Noshahr Canals*: Mmm harbor maps, the smells of fish and rivers of blood. On this port of what appears to be construction materials, don’t be too hasty in going for blood, many avenues of CQC could present untold opportunism for your head to be blown clean off your shoulders at the 3 control points.

*Point A*: Ah... CQC containers, vehicles are disadvantaged if AT enemies are in the area. C4 and mines will keep the brutes at bay while dodging in and out of the containers can offer fun fights to clear to the area. Clear lines of attack to B and C.

*Point B*: Very open control point, vehicles are best to stage a takeover but be mindful of defenders from the concrete housing nearby. Helicopters will excel on this point.

*Point C*: The only point that spawn 1 Vodnik, russians only, it would be wise to not do a takeover until it has spawned. While there is a concrete building nearby, it is not always the greatest place to defend from... too open for my tastes. Sweep the area where prone enemies could be relaxing and as defenders, use the trains for cover. Grenades work both ways here.

*US:*

1 Lav-25 - 30 sec respawn
1 AMTRAC - 60 sec respawn
2 Scout Little Bird - 90 sec respawn
2 RHIB speed rafts - 15 sec respawn

*RU:*

2 Vodnik - 15 sec respawn
1 T-90A - 30 sec respawn
1 Scout Z-11W - 90 sec respawn





*Operation Firestorm*: middle east desert map, besides oil flowing and fields on fire in the background… this is my second favorite map. The “lush” open landscape allows me to fly the 3 points, where I want and how fast I want, this is another vehicular map junkie dream come true.

*Point A*: Very easy to steal as the attackers, vehicles can be blindsided and the interior camped out by either side. Helicopters can take control of the point via the roof of the building right on the base, the office building across from the flag can be leveled to remove hiding positions.

*Point B*: Vehicle ridden area, AT personnel should be kept nearby to deal with the helicopters and for sure the tanks that will come rolling around. Approaching from the warehouse will be the best bet to take the flag as the windows give a clear Line of Sight (LOS) to the flag and enemies hiding under the truck bed. SOFLAM is recommended on most maps, but this one it should be required in my mind.

*Point C*: This is a 50/50 attacker defender point like Point A. You really don't want to lose it if you are Russian, and ground forces can be picked off via snipers in the 4 story building nearby.. be sure to drop AT Mines at the access points to the flag. Attacking this flag requires both ground and air support optimally, be sure to flank often so you don't run into direct range of tanks from the Russian Main Base.

*US:*

1 Growler - 5 sec respawn
3 Abrams - 20 sec respawn
1 Attack Heli[Viper] - 60 sec respawn
1 Scout Heli[Venom] - 90 sec respawn
1 Super Hornet jet - 40 sec respawn
1 AA C-RAM

*RU:*

1 VDV Buggy - 5 sec respawn
3 T-90 A - 20 sec respawn
1 Attack Heli[Havoc] - 60 sec respawn
1 Scout Heli [Kasatka] - 90 sec respawn
1 Flanker jet - 40 sec respawn
1 AA Pantsir



*Operation Metro*: avoid at all costs!!! no just kidding, This is a CQC choke map, centered in Paris urban warfare and clear train failure galore. Sadly not a single vehicle to be used. With 3 points all in a row, this map is a pain to deal with at times. It is very hard to do any flanking ambushes and is more set on defense. Take two bases and call it day by reviving all of your fallen teammates, ammo boxes are a must.

*Point A*: Usually a quiet area, snipers and RPG fans can maximise themselves via the buildings to cover the 3 exits from B to A. If you are sneaky enough to get past any defense as an attacker, clean out the building ASAP, don't bother with the flag capture as both buildings interiors are within range to sit on it.

*Point B*: This is my least favorite point to attack, many people find it hard to grasp that controlling the sides of the room will force the enemy to the escalators. Stop the side push and the attrition losses will push the enemy back a base with ease. If you are defending, explosives and revives will keep you going, throwing grenades at the escalators every so often will keep them from trying to sneak in kills. Litter the entrance by A with health packs so that hurt & recently revived soldiers can get to a safe level before re attacking, don't bunch up... a lot of mult-kills occur on this point because everyone is trying to get over each others head to get a pot shot off.

*Point C*: Out in the open flag much like Point A. Utilize the trains and walk passages to lay siege to anyone foolish to try to run and prone on the flag. C4 can be a great measure of defense here as well. While attacking, this is a pain to be honest... use smoke often and wait for grenades and rpgs to hit before advancing, even if you have to expend 2-3 smoke before going in for the take. There is a lot of hiding spots along the sides to flank defenders as they stare at the smoke, take advantage of it.




*Seine Crossing*: More Paris, fighting the good fight for which ever country you hail from… this is an urban scenario and long range + CQC is in full effect. 1 tank each side. 4 Points, massive fun.

*Point A*: While defending this tract of land, have snipers on the corner down the street, a straight shot from the bridge. C4 planted within the building interior right on the point and I'd suggest blowing up the walls above your head in the alley way before they become an issue. Attacking can be easily done via the northwest street from C, explode your way onto the point and trap the heck out of the alley entrance near the enemy base.

*Point B*: This is a nifty site, 2 streets = 2 entrances... Easy to defend right? Well it can be a pain, a tank helping out solves 1 street pretty easily but the path from D to B can be a cluster F*. C4 the flag and protect the other path. Attackers, grenades, grenades, and some rpgs. You can't go wrong in this fashion as either street could guarantee you taking the flag, be careful that you don't go blindly running in as there is decent cover but nothing a grenade can't fix.

*Point C*: Defending this point is a cake, sit within the doorway of the building directly nearby. RPG's and super snipers should be with in the building watching the 2 entrances (westward stairs, and the street level entrance..) from A. While attacking the A side is rarely safe to venture in from, continue all the way around North West and attack from the Russian Main Base entrance, if you have problems bring a tank but be sure to keep it repaired due to how close the enemy spawn is.

*Point D*: Elevated, this means that though it is open to gunfire, there is only a few paths to choose from. Defend along the interiors nearby and trap the stairs. While attacking, bring a tank. with the rubble once you get in you should be safe to bring in fellow squadmates and to place peek-a-boo with the windows.




*Tehran Highway*: a complicated and bloody city, CQC is in spurts with ample sniping spots. Vehicles can turn the tide easily, but the driver must be careful where he goes for the 3 points.(sneaky snipers can get up on the highways and rule without being flanked.)

*Point A*: If the US control this, they get 1 HMMWV with a 20 sec respawn on it. This area can become a nasty firefight area but flanking through the buildings serves a very good defense. While attacking there are areas to hide behind and still take the flag, crates, the garage, and of course.. in a vehicle. Foot troops preferred due to so many angle of being hit by RPGs.

*Point B*: US control: 1 HMMVW, RU control: 1 Vodnik(both 20 sec respawn). Defense can be done easily with well placed Mines for AT, and foot soldiers camping around the truck wreckage. This area is also easily a sniper field of fun from buildings on either side of the highway. Attacking can be troublesome due to restricted view so clean up the mess from a distance then roll in.

*Point C*: 1 Vodnik spawn for RU control(20 sec). Defense against the western road will stop vehicle traffic, and an eastern defense will negate infantry from spilling into your gas station. Pre explode the pumps early so you don't have to think about them. As for Attacking, this is a two-pronged approach, which ever side get the vehicle defense will likely suffer losses unless it's taken out fast, so be on the watch for enemy vehicles. While the stairs can be a pain to get up and into a safe area, they give great defense for more squad members to spawn in on you. To gain an advantage, for either side, would be to control the building next to the stairs.

*US:*

1 Lav-25 - 30 sec respawn
1 Abrams - 60 sec respawn

*RU:*

1 BMP-2M - 30 sec respawn
1 T-90A - 60 sec respawn

Back to Karkand maps: Soon, I haven't had enough time to play on them exclusively.

----------

